# new driver, new car! 96 2.2T



## Alex164 (Aug 29, 2009)

Hey guys i'm new to audi and I bought this 96 S6 2.2 turbo and I'd like some tips to get it more powerfull in a near future???


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: new driver, new car! 96 2.2T (Alex164)*

Hey Alex
Congrats on the car and welcome, but you are in the wrong forums I believe.
I think your S is in the model line before the C5. I think your car is covered in th UR S6 forum here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zeroforum?id=560
Cheers
Massboykie


----------

